# £20 B&Q 6x9L RUB Rack



## djgringoboy2003 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok so I have decided to make this thread late at night rather than waiting until tomorrow when I can take pictures.

*Materials Required-*
Melamine board X2

Reflective Foil Tape

*That was all I needed but you may also require-*
Steel Woodscrew (Dia)3.5mm (L)40mm

Evo-Stik Wood Adhesive 125ml

*Tools I used-*
Router with 10mm cutting bit
Drill with pilot/countersink drill bit.

Here is a rough sketch of the rack-









When you go to B&Q ask them to cut the 2 sheets of melamine the size I have mentioned in the above image.

*This tutorial is not finished*
I will add more detail including the router cuts for the heat cable and actual pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

I am very interested in seeing where this goes, will you have pics of your rubs? I am curious about sizes.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah did the same myself when i kept snakes. :2thumb:
Another point worth thinking about, is fitting wheels. I got some heavy duty lockable nylon wheels/castors from a local hardware store & fitted these to mine. Well worth the little extra cost to be able to move the unit easily. And it's really easy to fit them too.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Good luck with your build 

To help people work out costs you may want to include the cost of your heating, thermostat and the RUBs in it since that's what costs the majority of the money really.


----------



## djgringoboy2003 (Jun 10, 2009)

Double post


----------



## djgringoboy2003 (Jun 10, 2009)

*I don't know how to edit my thread so I have to add the rest here.

So this is what the completed rack looks like



















I used a router to cut a 10mm wide 8mm deep canal. You could also do this by scoring the melamine with a stanly blade and a straight edge then chisel out what you need.










You can see in this picture that I have a little stopper to stop the RUB's sliding all the way out the back. I bought a length of plastic L shape edging strip from Homebase for £4. It was next to the wooden dowels.
I just stapled it in place and it works a treat.










Other stuff I bought for this rack:
7 meter heat cable £18.49
9L Really Useful Box £6
I got a second hand Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat from eBay

My total costs:
Melamine Board £20
Reflective Tape £5
Heat Cable £18.50
Thermostat £20
RUBs x 2 £12 (buy these as you go to save money)

Total= £75.50 or £99.50 with all 6 RUB's

*


----------

